# Gucci::::World Class Fashion + Classic Design = One Quality Timepiece??::::



## carnick (Nov 6, 2010)

Dear Fellow Collectors:

*GUCCI Pantheon 115 Automatic*

Click images to enlarge














Found this watch on AMAZON and had to go for it - price was amazing! I have a collection of watches but never really looked at GUCCI - designer watches don't have good reps -however I recognized that an automatic Swiss watch reduced by over $1500 was too good to pass up. Got the watch in 3 days and so far I think it was a good decision - this watch is the perfect combo of sport & dress, signed with the world-renowned GUCCI name. 







*Not sure what movement is in this or who makes GUCCI watches - does anyone have this information??*









This piece is plenty large enough to catch your eye but not so bulky/big. Also - I like the white face (with luminescent markers) - it has a classic look! This watch is hefty enough, has a good feel, and is beautifully finished with a SS band style rarely I never seen. Hidden clasp release (signed) makes for easy on/off - screw-in crown is signed, smooth uni bez and 300 m rating is impressive. Wearing it now and it just feels right - initial accuracy comes in at +7 sec/ 3 day period. Time will tell if this one makes the grade or goes up for sell.















Please provide your thoughts -

Thanks,
CARNICK


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It would be safe to say a 2824.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> It would be safe to say a 2824.


Yep. Quote from a catalogue---



> Swiss made automatic self-widing movement (ETA 2824-2)......


----------



## carnick (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the movement - nice to know it was a good deal for the money.

Best Regards -

CARNICK


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

That is one nice looking watch. 

I can't help but notice the similarities to other watches. The bracelet looks similar to the Seiko Monster. But I can't quite put my finger on the case; it looks familiar and I've seen that basic shape and angles before. Does anyone else see it and know what it is?


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Any info on who makes the Pantheon Diver for Gucci?


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Like the angular look of the watch case and the stark white dial, cheers!


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

por44 said:


> Any info on who makes the Pantheon Diver for Gucci?


I think they make their own watches.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

In 1997 Gucci purchased Severin Montres and renamed it Gucci Timepieces. In 2002 this became the Gucci Watch Group, overseeing the luxury watch business of the Gucci, Boucheron, Yves Saint Laurent and Bedat & Co. brands (source: Horology Stuff - Home Page) 85% of Bedat is held by Gucci.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a good review of that same model-- impressive.

*Review of Gucci Pantheon Diver*


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*+1*


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

You would all be very surprised at the sales figures for Gucci watches. WatchTime or IW Mag did a story on how they are building their watch program and catering more toward the WUS-type watch buyer. I don't know how popular Gucci is here in the US but globally they sell a seriously huge amount of watches.


----------



## Kmeqk (Feb 18, 2010)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> You would all be very surprised at the sales figures for Gucci watches. WatchTime or IW Mag did a story on how they are building their watch program and catering more toward the WUS-type watch buyer. I don't know how popular Gucci is here in the US but globally they sell a seriously huge amount of watches.


Interesting.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Recently picked up a new Pantheon 300m Diver with black dial - 1st class quality & workmanship - one of the best bracelets I have ever owned!


----------



## bensmith5540 (May 14, 2011)

nice watch


----------

